# Finally!!!! (pics)



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Well after almost two weeks, and calling up almost 25 birds , mostly all jakes, i finally found one to shoot!
Friday night, 5:00 pm, saw the biggest Gobbler i have ever saw , crossing right across the grassy area where i park! Watched him and when he got into the thick stuff i quietly grabbed my gun out of the trunk , grabbed one box call and dove into a downed tree brush pile on the edge. i got him to gobble three times but he kept getting farther away!! i sat there for a hour or so and then moved to a riverbottom ridge that he was headed for. i set up there and after calling for a while i had one big tom show up at the end of a small lane i was watching, he was all fanned out but would not come any closer. About 7:30 i decided to call it , so i got out of the blind and walked around it and saw a big tom behind me all fanned out at the bottom of the hill. I started calling agressively , then saw he was with two hens, so i started to really cut on the box to get the hens up the hill to me , but that didnt work , then i didnt see them for a while so i decided to go after him. i walked thru the dry leaves , crunch, crunch, snap, had my gun ready and when i got to the edge i saw the top of his fan and thought , one more step! next step, SNAP!! His head came up and BOOM!!.... All over!! 23.2 lbs 9 in beard. 1 in spurs . Ill take it!! Great season!

















































Bob


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Sweet Congrats 

I can't wait till next year


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

very nice bird congrats.......


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Congrats! One thing is always certain with turkeys, they are unpredictable, some come hard some come easy.


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Congrats! Great looking Tom...you won't soon forget this season, huh?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Great bird.
Congrats.


----------



## lechwe (Mar 21, 2005)

Great bird.


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

nice tom and a good lesson in persistence.

Congratulations!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice going! Nice looking bird.

I have heard a lot of stories about guys getting birds unconventionally this year. Nice to have a pleasant surprise especially after you had pretty much decided to call it a day!


----------



## Longbow (May 3, 2007)

Great job!

Nice bird and great story.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, i will be grilling up 1/2 the breast this afternoon, marinated in italian dressing and wrapped in bacon! Awesome!!:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55

-Bob


----------



## Ste-venison (Dec 6, 2006)

Great story, and nice pics along with it!!!


----------



## Doppler (Dec 6, 2004)

Sprytle said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, i will be grilling up 1/2 the breast this afternoon, marinated in italian dressing and wrapped in bacon! Awesome!!:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55
> 
> -Bob


Great story!!! Congrats on your great looking bird. I might give that recipe a try it sounds delicious. how do you cut the breast up for wrapping it in bacon?


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I cut out the tenderloin and then cut the breast in 1/2. I then marinate the 3 pieces in in ITAL dressing and soy sauce, a little old bay seasoning and some ground pepper. I then pull the pieces out and wrap them with maple bacon, using toothpicks to hold. I use only a charcoal grill and throw a few pieces of soaked hickory wood in for smoke. A Awesome meal!!!!

Bob


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Awesome Congrats, and thanks for the recipe:corkysm55


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Sounds like an exciting hunt ! Congrats on a nice Longbeard.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Atta boy Bob!!!!


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice Job and great story!


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Great job, great story!


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

Great bird! Congrats. Great story too!


----------

